
Two researchers hope to develop privacy safeguards for datasets used in research - jonbaer
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2987050/data-privacy/are-datasets-truly-anonymized-two-well-suited-researchers-are-going-to-find-out.html
======
abhv
Knowing both of these researchers, they are a top-notch team tackling a very
interesting problem. Adam is an expert in the area of differential privacy and
Vitaly is an expert at finding subtle attacks that unexpectedly leak private
information.

